# Fishmaster Casting Platform



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Padre said:


> Any body have any experience with the Fishmaster Casting Platform? http://www.fishmaster.com/products/CastingPlatform.htm
> Very affordable.


 We used one of those for Surf Expo a couple years ago on the Live Watersports paddle board. The fab shop that was making one couldn't get it in time, so John ordered one of these.

Personally, I would stay away from it. It wasn't very nice in person. It looks dated.

If you're looking for a casting platform, I'd suggest hitting up Ankona. It's hard to beat their prices, and the quality is great.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i know they use paper thin materials on their grab bars - very affordable too.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Padre said:


> Any body have any experience with the Fishmaster Casting Platform? http://www.fishmaster.com/products/CastingPlatform.htm
> Very affordable.


Too affordable. I would stay away I found mine on Craigslist can't remember the brand.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

anytide said:


> i know they use paper thin materials on their grab bars - vary affordable too.


I have one of their grab bars. Doesn't seem paper thin at all, 0.1" and 2.7mm. 
View attachment 7602
View attachment 7603


There are some negatives including the seam where the grab bar meets the base isn't cut exactly flush and is a potential water intrusion point. I put a nice layer of 5200 on the bottom of mine for piece of mind. At $120 I think it's a fair product that I received within 2 days of ordering...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

paint it black said:


> Personally, I would stay away from it. It wasn't very nice in person. It looks dated.


x 1.25


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

the one i recieved weighed less the 2 lbs including the shipping box. 
i thought the box was empty when the ups man handed it to me. -thin.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

How's it holding up? I weigh 150 lbs and my 200 lbs-plus fishing buddies prefer to sit on a cushioned swivel seat anyway. Serious question as I'm considering ordering one. The comments about looking "dated" don't concern me.



anytide said:


> the one i recieved weighed less the 2 lbs including the shipping box.
> i thought the box was empty when the ups man handed it to me. -thin.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i couldnt say........ i bought it for a customer who wanted it with one of my clamp-on storage boxes >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/storage and a few other items.
if you could attach it to a cooler or center box/ bench seat for support it would be better.
here another option >>>
https://www.marinefiberglassdirect.com/collections/hand-rails-grab-bars


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks anytide. I guess you're suggesting it is likely to fall apart. I'm looking for a "one and done" solution ... just a removable casting platform. If they actually collapse under the weight of a fisherman, I suppose they'll be out of business soon enough.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I doubt it, they've been making them for years, and a lot of guys rave about their t-tops and accessories. Never seen the platform though.
That being said, I can't believe how much they are, and you guys are saying it's to cheap to be quality. It's an aluminum stool.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man you could get a Yeti and tie downs from Kennedy for just s little more the that cheap platform


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Man you could get a Yeti and tie downs from Kennedy for just s little more the that cheap platform


Been there, done that, with a 45-quart RTIC (a dead-ringer Yeti knock-off). Works OK, but a fly line gets tangled in the latches, tie-down buckles, and under the edges at the most inopportune times, especially on windy days.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

sevenweight said:


> Been there, done that, with a 45-quart RTIC (a dead-ringer Yeti knock-off). Works OK, but a fly line gets tangled in the latches, tie-down buckles, and under the edges at the most inopportune times, especially on windy days.


Have no problems with mine and a Walmart popup stripping basket


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Have no problems with mine and a Walmart popup stripping basket


I don't use a stripping basket. If I did, the cooler would probably suffice. You're a lefty too, I guess?


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> I doubt it, they've been making them for years, and a lot of guys rave about their t-tops and accessories. Never seen the platform though.
> That being said, I can't believe how much they are, and you guys are saying it's to cheap to be quality. It's an aluminum stool.


Yeah, you would think that $100 would be an exorbitant price.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

sevenweight said:


> I don't use a stripping basket. If I did, the cooler would probably suffice. You're a lefty too, I guess?


Yep left caster,shooter


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

sevenweight said:


> Been there, done that, with a 45-quart RTIC (a dead-ringer Yeti knock-off). Works OK, but a fly line gets tangled in the latches, tie-down buckles, and under the edges at the most inopportune times, especially on windy days.


You can flip the handles on those coolers to be more fly line friendly. Also put a beer coozy through the turnbuckle to keep fly line off.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

firecat1981 said:


> I doubt it, they've been making them for years, and a lot of guys rave about their t-tops and accessories. Never seen the platform though.
> That being said, I can't believe how much they are, and you guys are saying it's to cheap to be quality. It's an aluminum stool.


When I say it's too cheap, I don't mean the cost of purchase. I mean the quality of the materials and construction. I've used one for a paddle board, and it was trash. You'd probably have the same abilities out of a $40 IKEA stool as you would from this platform. This platform is built to be easily shipped, rather than a platform to be used hardcore. If you're looking for a platform to use once a year, then I guess it's a good option. But if you are a weekend warrior or more, looking for a platform to use regularly, this isn't for you.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

paint it black said:


> When I say it's too cheap, I don't mean the cost of purchase. I mean the quality of the materials and construction. I've used one for a paddle board, and it was trash. You'd probably have the same abilities out of a $40 IKEA stool as you would from this platform. This platform is built to be easily shipped, rather than a platform to be used hardcore. If you're looking for a platform to use once a year, then I guess it's a good option. But if you are a weekend warrior or more, looking for a platform to use regularly, this isn't for you.


PIB, I'm still interpreting your comment as saying that you think it is going to fall apart. I was on the water about 75 times in 2016.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

I went ahead and ordered the Fishmaster platform. With free shipping and 30-day MB guarantee there wasn't much risk. I was very impressed with it so I did the installation and did a shakedown trip today. Rock solid and zero fly line tangles on a moderately breezy day. I adapted a drink koozie to make a boot to cover the hook underneath that could potentially snag a line. Very happy with it.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

sevenweight said:


> I went ahead and ordered the Fishmaster platform. With free shipping and 30-day MB guarantee there wasn't much risk. I was very impressed with it so I did the installation and did a shakedown trip today. Rock solid and zero fly line tangles on a moderately breezy day. I adapted a drink koozie to make a boot to cover the hook underneath that could potentially snag a line. Very happy with it.
> View attachment 16857


How is your platform holding up? Been researching them for my 12-foot carp chasing jon boat and the cost is certainly tempting considering I won't use it daily and it won't be in the salt ever. thanks!


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I mounted one of their Grab Bars (Had it powder coated black) and am very happy with it - not cheap or thin at all... I think your're off base on that...


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

paint it black said:


> We used one of those for Surf Expo a couple years ago on the Live Watersports paddle board. The fab shop that was making one couldn't get it in time, so John ordered one of these.
> 
> Personally, I would stay away from it. It wasn't very nice in person. It looks dated.
> 
> If you're looking for a casting platform, I'd suggest hitting up Ankona. It's hard to beat their prices, and the quality is great.


Will Ankona build and ship one?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

trekker said:


> Will Ankona build and ship one?


Ankona will make you one of their platforms. I guess you would have to contact them about shipping them.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Any aluminum welder can make you one. Use a sheet of aluminum with Seadek for the base and cast on.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

My review of the Fishmaster after about half a dozen trips in CO chasing my version of freshwater redfish (aka Carp)... 
Platform sits on the front deck of my 12 ft jon boat.
Platform seems a little janky at first during assembly, but it's functioned perfectly. For somebody not near the coast I didn't really see a custom welded one as an option. The Fishmaster is a great, affordable option that ships easily online. I have since painted the legs jon boat green to match my rig. 
Highly recommended.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

Looking to add a poling platform now as setting up the cooler with straps for each trip is a mild annoyance... and it's winter in CO. Cabin fever.
Anybody seen/tried one of these small platforms off eBay? Looks like a south FL guy makes 'em.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Cast...h=item3d567ea879:g:14oAAOSwnHZYaaCp:rk:2:pf:1

Thanks as always.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

dan_giddyup said:


> Looking to add a poling platform now as setting up the cooler with straps for each trip is a mild annoyance... and it's winter in CO. Cabin fever.
> Anybody seen/tried one of these small platforms off eBay? Looks like a south FL guy makes 'em.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Cast...h=item3d567ea879:g:14oAAOSwnHZYaaCp:rk:2:pf:1
> ...


I have one and no complaints so far. It’s a bit tall for my front deck but was the best deal I could find. I’ll probably end up just cutting it down


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

Jred said:


> I have one and no complaints so far. It’s a bit tall for my front deck but was the best deal I could find. I’ll probably end up just cutting it down


Thanks Jred! Appreciate the feedback. Damn that skimmer of yours is beautiful.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

dan_giddyup said:


> Thanks Jred! Appreciate the feedback. Damn that skimmer of yours is beautiful.


Thank you! He also shipped pretty fast and packaged it well


----------

